# Can't connect to iTunes store - new iPad



## aimee (Apr 23, 2001)

Ok, so I just got an iPad yesterday. It's the 32G no 3g. I don't have a router yet but, hopefully soon. Anyway, I tried to connect via my PC to iTunes. No problem there, it synched my music onto the iPad BUT when I try to go to the iTunes store I get a msg that says "can't connect to iTunes store". I'm just checking to see if this is due to no wireless router yet. If so, fine, it'll be resolved in a few days but if there's something else going on, if I SHOULD be able to connect to the iTunes store then I'm wondering if anyone has any ideas.

Thanks


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

If you are talking about using the iTunes app on the iPad, yes, you need a wireless connection.


----------



## aimee (Apr 23, 2001)

Ok, just to clarify something, if I've got the USB connected to my PC and the iPad I can get to my songs but not to the store without wireless, right?


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

aimee said:


> Ok, just to clarify something, if I've got the USB connected to my PC and the iPad I can get to my songs but not to the store without wireless, right?


Once you've attached the iPad via USB and synced some music, yes you have access to them, but not the iTunes Store.

You can however access the iTunes Store through iTunes on your PC and sync them to the iPad after.

Attaching the iPad to your PC via USB does NOT provide any network functionality, so any apps that need network resources won't work.


----------

